# Beware on the river



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friends son along with friends hired a felluca near the Grand Hayatt 
The captain of the felluca cut across the bow of a dining boat only to have horns blown at him then two men in a rib came along side them and jumped on to the felluca and pulled the captain off and sped away leaving 6 lads on a felluca with no idea what to do. The felluca raced off and actually crashed into a berthed yacht on the other side of the river. On his return the captain reported that he had been beaten up and the two men are security for the restaurant boat as there is very little police on the river these boats now have their own security.

If you are on a felluca be very aware that this might happen


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*More bad news on the Nile*

Ten people went missing early Wednesday morning after a boat sank in the Nile near one of the villages in Edfu, Aswan.

The ferry was transporting a group of passengers on their way to a wedding, six of whom have been rescued, a security official told state news agency MENA.

The official went on to say that a search and rescue team was immediately dispatched and is still looking for passengers around the area where the boat sank. The vessel was owned by a village resident.

Local authorities notified the police to ban any unauthorized boats from operating in the area, according to the same source.

Aswan Governor Major General Mostafa al-Sayed will grant LE5000 in compensation to the families of each victim, the source said.


----------

